# 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis?



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

I know this isnt exactly comparing apples to apples...but the pricing on this new hyundai coupe is supposed to be pretty affordable.
I love my 20th, but I dont know...the Hyundai seems like a pretty neat package.
If I put my VW bias aside...I dont think there is really anything the Genesis does poorly vs. a 20th AE. Havent seen any performance tests yet though, it is pretty heavy.


----------



## bigweezy911 (Mar 2, 2007)

If there is no German engineering going on. You Lose


----------



## tigster (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (bigweezy911)*

Don't do it Nick


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (bigweezy911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigweezy911* »_If there is no German engineering going on. You Lose

I agree whole heartedly, and not ebcause I'm just some fan boy.
For starters my dad drove a 2004 MB E500, great car. Then got a 2007(8?) A6 4.2 amazing car. Currently has a Lexus GS450 2008 because some ****** ran a red and totaled the audi and he couldnt get the same lease deal and the gs was a good deal. He hates the gs from a drivers perspective, I do as well (i drove all3 )
I also valet cars, and have driven everything from old ford pinto's to a mercedes SLR (one of the happiest moments in my life). What I can tell you is that from jumping from german - american - japanese cars over and over again over the course of a night is that the american cars, minus the upscale fully loaded SUV's and cadillacs are pure crap. the japanese cars are nothing but computer technicians plugging away numbers so another computer can tell robots how to assemble bits and pieces into a car, it has no soul and feels empty. Sport versions like the MS3 and s2000's are ok. but every time I get into any german car its a whole other experience in comparison to the others. everything is placed correctly, driving controls respond correctly, its just wonderful. And also take note, that the japanese *TRY* to eminate the german auto-makers.


----------



## imolafresh (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (GLI Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI Dan* »_
.... the japanese *TRY* to eminate the german auto-makers.

hyundai = korean though


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (imolafresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imolafresh* »_
hyundai = korean though









Haha truth.
But, i just think the 20th and a Genesis are two completely different cars in general. 
Little turboed hatchback compared to a huge luxurious Genesis? Depends how your lifestyle is i guess...


----------



## AKDiVo (Aug 1, 2007)

i've been in the genesis, it's pretty nice. You get quite a warranty on those as well, but as with any car you shouldn't buy a first year model!


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (imolafresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imolafresh* »_
hyundai = korean though









oh you get the point


----------



## YoMyMan (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: (GLI Dan)*

yeah but u can't beat tha warranty or the 'buy back' program. i guess it all depends on where you are in life right now and what suits you're mind and pockets.


----------



## vwfansince95 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (GLI Dan)*

cant believe this, a Hyundai over a 20th AE?


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (vwfansince95)*

You think I'd let you roll in a Hyundai?


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_You think I'd let you roll in a Hyundai? 

Haha


----------



## Got2BTurbo'd (Jan 7, 2009)

Think about it German cars were made for porformance and to "really" drive in by people who love to drive I.E. the Autobahn. The only place in the world with no speed limit.. Other cars aside from the nice one's that cost way more then the Genisis are made for profit or A to B driving.


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (pb4lifeandafter)*

I think he might be talking about the Genesis coupe, not the sedan. There is a big difference. The Genesis coupe can be an I4 turbo which has the same engine as the Evo, aka 4B11. It can also be a V6 but the main difference is the Genesis coupe is a rwd car and our 3/2/Gs are FWD.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (pb4lifeandafter)*

the new coupe looked pretty dope during the superbowl, but then again it was DR!F71NggGgg!!!111!


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (pb4lifeandafter)*

The Genesis is a poor man's Z, and that aint bad ... have to see how they handle, on paper though, compelling package with RWD and independent rear suspension


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

Im talking about the coupe...I doubt I will buy anything new in the near future, new home is a priority. But come on, the thing looks really nice, and performs!!


















_Modified by MTL20th at 5:50 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (MTL20th)*









HKS Genesis, big power...


----------



## Bergado337 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (MTL20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL20th* »_Im talking about the coupe...I doubt I will buy anything new in the near future, new home is a priority. But come on, the thing looks really nice, and performs!!

I agree, it looks like a nice package. 
Regardless of any bias, Hyundai definitely stepped up to the plate with the genesis. When it's released I'm sure you won't be the only one cross shopping apples and oranges. 
Some pics of the sedan for good measure:


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (Bergado337)*

I've seen all of the cars in person. I was there when Hyundai debuted the Coupe in LA in 07. Its funny though how they do not badge the cars with a Hyundai logo well the sedan anyway.


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (Clun9)*

Damn that coupe is nice!


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

apperently(if Google isnt fibbing!), The 4 cylinder turbo is a detuned version of the Evo X engine...if thats the case, the tuning potential is going to be huge.
Ok, I have to get this out of my head...my 20th is going to start crying soon lol.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (MTL20th)*

Everyone dissing the Genesis coupe needs to ****! I am a german car lover, but that car is not like any other hyundai ever made. 
I say get it while you can get some $ for your car while you can.


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

Hyundai is trying to remodel their company to compete with BMW and Mercedes...
FAIL.


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_Hyundai is trying to remodel their company to compete with BMW and Mercedes...
FAIL. 

this is exactly why i don't come to this forum other than to look at pics. you are a focking moron.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (NEP)*

I think the coupe and Sedan look amazing








Does that black sedan have a Bentley emblem on it?
What's the pricing on the coupe in say a full trim model?

Its gonna be the "New Silvia" i feel..


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*

Comes from the factory with Brembos?!
Now that's makin' a statement
Looks good too
I don't care that is Korean or Taliban ... just how it works


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_Comes from the factory with Brembos?!
Now that's makin' a statement


so does the srt version of the 300c

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_
What's the pricing on the coupe in say a full trim model?


High 20s according to http://www.newcartestdrive.com...D=199
"while the top-of-the range V6-powered version likely in the mid- to high-$20,000s."


_Modified by .Mark. at 6:59 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_Hyundai is trying to remodel their company to compete with BMW and Mercedes...
FAIL. 

They aren't trying to compete, they *are*.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Eurotrash18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash18t* »_
They aren't trying to compete, they *are*.









I agree. And BMW is old news, sorry. Their new cars suck.


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (NEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEP* »_
this is exactly why i don't come to this forum other than to look at pics. you are a focking moron.
Then dont?







Go screw yourself.


----------



## straightupvw x2 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*








go for it.
the genesis looks great and performs great
its got a nice g35 look to it i totally dig


----------



## Bergado337 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_Hyundai is trying to remodel their company to compete with BMW and Mercedes...
FAIL. 

They are trying to move upmarket with the genesis, which for Hyundai means targeting more intermediate brands (i.e. Acura, some VW, etc) by offering a compelling package that apes top tier luxury brands like BMW, Mercedes, and Lexus. 
Time will tell, but I suspect their move upmarket in the US may be more successful than VW's (readhaeton).


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_Then dont?







Go screw yourself. 

boo hoo. insert crying avatar here


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Bergado337)*

I would be very surprsed if hyndai makes it how lexus did. In my dads circle of friends business partners and cliental some have driven it and said it was an excellent car and a big surprise but none will buy it because it is at the end of the day a hyndai 
They also need to find their own look, the sedan is a mix of lexus and benz while I think the coupe is nearly identical to a g37 n the same way a rolex watch you by down a back alley in ny looks like the real thing


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (GLI Dan)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
It's cool but I love my 20th even though I have the wrong dashboard. 
Pg 2 ownwed


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (foxhound720)*

^^^ that could've quite possibly have been the lamest video i have ever watched


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (BradenE)*

for those idiots who are "omg it isn't german? its not a real car", both the genesis coupe and sedan are quality cars. hyundai has stepped their game up. ive driven the sedan, it is a very nice car. stop being so ignorant, theres other cars besides volkswagens.


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Vento!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_for those idiots who are "omg it isn't german? its not a real car", both the genesis coupe and sedan are quality cars. hyundai has stepped their game up. ive driven the sedan, it is a very nice car. stop being so ignorant, theres other cars besides volkswagens.

i have to agree. hyundai has been making very solid cars for a while now. there was a genesis at the philly car show that was pretty dope too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IcanA4dIt (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (Vento!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_for those idiots who are "omg it isn't german? its not a real car", both the genesis coupe and sedan are quality cars. hyundai has stepped their game up. ive driven the sedan, it is a very nice car. stop being so ignorant, theres other cars besides volkswagens.

QFT


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_^^^ that could've quite possibly have been the lamest video i have ever watched 

lol yea its not great, but as your watching it you need to realize what it is doing and what kind of car it is. 
Seriously, I have driven the sedan and checked it out pretty good. Its a solid car. I work valet so its a perk lol. go on genesisforums.org if you havent. Its obvious some of the people putting down the car probably know nothing about it. 
The genesis coupe is going to do a lot for hyundai
http://www.hyundaigenesis.com/coupe/


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (Vento!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_for those idiots who are "omg it isn't german? its not a real car", both the genesis coupe and sedan are quality cars. hyundai has stepped their game up. ive driven the sedan, it is a very nice car. stop being so ignorant, theres other cars besides volkswagens.
Yeah, there is other cars besides Volkswagens. 
I'm saying I would never be caught driving a Hyundai, regardless what model/make/quality it is. 
To me...Hyundai = cheap...same with any Ford or Dodge. You will never catch me in any of those. 
When I roll up in the clubs, It sure ain't going to be a Hyundai. Rather a BMW, Benz, or Lexus.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_
When I roll up in the clubs, It sure ain't going to be a Hyundai. Rather a BMW, Benz, or Lexus. 
 Confucious say ... "Those who seek fame fail to find themselves."


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (GLI Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI Dan* »_I would be very surprsed if hyndai makes it how lexus did. In my dads circle of friends business partners and cliental some have driven it and said it was an excellent car and a big surprise but none will buy it because it is at the end of the day a hyndai 
They also need to find their own look, the sedan is a mix of lexus and benz while I think the coupe is nearly identical to a g37 n the same way a rolex watch you by down a back alley in ny looks like the real thing

You are too young to remember when Lexus and Infiniti were introduced...but the same so called "business folk/well to do-ers" turned their noses up at Lexus and Infiniti(Toyota-Datsun).


----------



## MO.SLIM (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (MTL20th)*

you love your lsds eh?








tunable turbo option, brembo brakes and some other sweet things....
and I like what it looks like, but for some reason though can't get this image out of my head


----------



## bigprospect337 (Feb 17, 2008)

Genesis looks swank


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL20th* »_I know this isnt exactly comparing apples to apples...but the pricing on this new hyundai coupe is supposed to be pretty affordable.
I love my 20th, but I dont know...the Hyundai seems like a pretty neat package.
If I put my VW bias aside...I dont think there is really anything the Genesis does poorly vs. a 20th AE. Havent seen any performance tests yet though, it is pretty heavy. 


I'll help your decision right now... Since I work with the logistic side of Hyundai (sorry for the crappy cell pics).

































I still







when I see a 80k hyundai.. I think my money would be put towards a Mercedes. I wouldn't say this car is affordable.


_Modified by DowNnOuTDubin at 9:58 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## volume7654 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DowNnOuTDubin)*

80K hyundai


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (MTL20th)*


















_Modified by MTL20th at 5:50 PM 2-3-2009_[/QUOTE]
These look hard as nails!!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (volume7654)*

i thought it was going to be in the low 30k range? Reminds me of the g37


----------



## J0EKER (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BORA RSI)*

The genesis is BANGIN!!!!


----------



## bigweezy911 (Mar 2, 2007)

77 grand, that cant be right


----------



## AKDiVo (Aug 1, 2007)

yea, definitely not right. Notice the MSRP is from 'SOMETHING' that is not rated in crash testing; which would have to be done before a car could be street legal in america. 
lol at 80k though.. one day.. one day


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKDiVo* »_yea, definitely not right. Notice the MSRP is from 'SOMETHING' that is not rated in crash testing; which would have to be done before a car could be street legal in america. 
lol at 80k though.. one day.. one day


I've seen plenty that don't have a crash rating on the maroni.. Anyways thats the MSRP, before dealer markup.
This is a GTR's maroni I took a pic of.








My old mk3 to the GTR


----------



## AKDiVo (Aug 1, 2007)

Then I stand corrected, but still no way are they MSRPing it for 80k especially after advertising it in the 20's


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_Yeah, there is other cars besides Volkswagens. 
I'm saying I would never be caught driving a Hyundai, regardless what model/make/quality it is. 
To me...Hyundai = cheap...same with any Ford or Dodge. You will never catch me in any of those. 
When I roll up in the clubs, It sure ain't going to be a Hyundai. Rather a BMW, Benz, or Lexus. 

I would completely understand if it were an old ass elantra or something, but the genesis isn't something to look on as "cheap." I mean honestly, rolling up to a club in that, who's gonna say, "Oh, that's gay it's just a Hyundai?" Nobody. It's a nice car and i don't think it's safe to say it's "cheap" just because it's a Hyundai.


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

no way!! 77K? are you kidding me?
Thats one of 2 things...not actually a Genesis window sticker OR a ridiculous dealer that thinks he can mark up due to it being new and rare.
Its already been advertised at mid 30's CAD fully loaded. Secondly, the Genesis sedan V8 fully loaded is under 50K CAD up here...the coupe is less costly than the sedan. Thirdly, the car sells for an equivalent of well under 30K USD in its home market (korea)...77K, you have to be joking.


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

i got this info from a Canadian web site...*I HOPE THESE ARE FOR REAL* Otherwise I will be disappointed LOL !!

EDIT 2 : PRICE ARE OUT FEB 2th
The following are 2010 Genesis Coupe Canadian Pricing;
2.0T 6 speed - $24,495
2.0T Auto - $25,995
2.0T Premium 6 speed - $27,495
2.0T Premium auto - $28,995
2.0T GT - $30,745
3.8L 6 speed - $32,995
3.8L ZF Auto - $34,795
3.8L GT 6 speed (full load) -$34,995
3.8L GT ZF Auto - $36,795

2010 Genesis Coupe
Hyundai is pleased to release pricing and packaging for the all-new 2010 Genesis Coupe. The
Genesis Coupe represents Hyundai’s most dynamic performance car ever fusing jaw-dropping design
with blistering performance.

The rear wheels of the Genesis Coupe are powered by a 2.0L Turbocharged in-line 4 cylinder
producing 210 HP and 223 lb-ft of torque while the V6 engine generates 306 HP and 266 lb-ft of
torque, both engines have been designed to run on regular fuel. Mix this with standard features like
Bluetooth™, 18” Alloy wheels, Electronic Stability Control, 6 Airbags and you have a recipe for a
seriously competitive sports coupe that few rivals can match!

Genesis Coupe comes with available luxury and performance technologies such as HID headlights,
Proximity key with push button start, Brembo brake package, limited slip differential, 19” Alloys, GT
Calibrated Suspension with Front Strut tower bar, heated leather seats and much more all at a price
you would never expect.

The 2009 Genesis will be offered in two distinct trim levels, the 2.0T and the 3.8 and will have an
astonishing starting price of only $24,495, well below the starting price of the Mitsubishi Eclipse,
Honda Civic Si and the Chevrolet Cobalt SS.
Packaging/Content
The 2009 Genesis Coupe offers an outstanding array of performance and luxury equipment that far
exceeds any competitive offerings at a similar price.

2010 Genesis Coupe 2.0T - $24,495
In the heart of this beast lies a 2.0L in-line four cylinder Turbocharger with a front mounted
intercooler for increased engine efficiency and power. A 6-speed manual transmission is offered as
standard equipment along with steering wheel mounted Bluetooth™, audio and cruise controls, 18”
alloy wheels, 6 airbags, Electronic Stability Control (ESC) complete with 100% override ability, antilock
brake system (ABS) with electronic brake-force distribution (EBD), fog lights, metal grain
interior trim, USB & Auxiliary audio outlets, Automatic light control, trip computer, leather wrapped
steering wheel and gear shift knob, power and heated exterior mirrors and an AM/FM/XM/CD/Mp3
stereo system with 6 speakers.
The 2010 Genesis Coupe 2.0T can be equipped with an optional Premium Package which includes
high demand features such as a power sunroof, heated leather seats, Infinity AM/FM/XM/ 6-disc CD
changer/Mp3 stereo with 10 speakers. For the performance oriented consumer there is the GT
Package is the ticket. This package includes a Brembo braking system, limited slip differential,
unique black leather seats with premium red cloth inserts, 19” alloys and HID Headlamps.

All the above 2.0T trims are available with an optional 5 speed automatic transmission with paddleshifters.
2010 Genesis 3.8 - $32,995
The Genesis 3.8 features an advanced all aluminum naturally aspirated V6 engine displacing an
impressive 306 horsepower (with regular fuel) coupled with a 6 speed manual transmission and a
standard limited slip rear differential. Features on the 3.8 include all of the equipment of the Genesis
2.0T premium plus mirror mounted turn signals, chrome lower fascia slats, HID headlights with autolevelling,
proximity key with push button start, power driver seat, auto-dimming rear view mirror
with Homelink™ and compass, and premium side trim door scuff.

The 2009 Genesis Coupe 3.8 can also be equipped with an optional GT package and available on all
3.8 models is a ZF 6 speed automatic transmission with paddle-shifters.

For detailed information on features and pricing for all models and packages, please refer to the
attached price sheet.

Available colours and product specifications can be found on ePower, under the Marketing
heading in the Guides section.

Best regards,
John Vernile
Vice President, Sales & Marketing
_Modified by MTL20th at 8:47 AM 2-4-2009_


_Modified by MTL20th at 8:48 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## LaXdUB (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (MTL20th)*

you have to wonder about the quality of the PARTS being used when thinking Hyundai. Figure a fully loaded sedan with every conceivable option (Nav, heated this and that, back up camera, etc etc) which would rival the options of a BMW or Benz at nearly half the cost? This makes me question how long the sensors can go with out having to be replaced, and how often regular maintenance has to be done, or whether or not some of the wiring is going to fry up and leave you having to pay an absurd amount of money to the dealership in repairs. 
I get what you guys are saying that this is their "stepping up to the plate" model but a 5 series isnt worth 60K (brand new) for no reason at all. Its all battle tested and pretty much guaranteed that the car wont have significant problems. You never know the logic behind the Korean manufacturers. Hyundai's top model was a Tiburon just a few years ago and we all know what a tiburon is and how patheitc it is...and all of a sudden with the release of the Genesis (50K fully loaded sedan) their a major competitor with the likes of benz or bmw? i dont think so. Who knows. g/l to hyundai and lets hope this doesnt flop like pretty much every single car they've produced in the distance past.








BTW that black Genesis Coupe is straight up bananas










_Modified by LaXdUB at 6:06 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (LaXdUB)*









Han: You're representing me now. What you think, I'm gonna let you roll in a Hyundai?


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

those who are old enough will remember that the EXACT opposition was voiced when Lexus and Infiniti were introduced...look at them now.
Remember...Lexus and infiniti made their debuts in 1989. The BMW, Mercedes crowd had trouble accepting a mere Toyota/Nissan.
I dont think anyone younger than 30 really sees the big picture here.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (MTL20th)*

Just wait till you start to see them, drive them and all the people talking down the car will suddenly change their views on it and forget that its a "hyundai" and see it for the car it is. 
And that 77k sticker price is 100% false. Its gonna be around 25k says every single reliable source.


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

Just wait until you buy one and you drive it for a year it breaks and falls apart and your VW friends remind you "that's what happens when you buy a Hyundai".








I do think its kind of cool looking but can't get the fact that it's a Hyundai out of the back of my head and that I could think of many other cars I would spend 25-30k on.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Fastvolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastvolks* »_Just wait until you buy one and you drive it for a year it breaks and falls apart and your VW friends remind you "that's what happens when you buy a Hyundai".








I do think its kind of cool looking but can't get the fact that it's a Hyundai out of the back of my head and that I could think of many other cars I would spend 25-30k on.

A lot of VW owners think very highly of themselves and their cars, so they dont have a great attitude about any other car but their own. I honestly could care less what anyone thinks about what Im driving, its my car. 
You do realize that every other car the genesis coupe is aimed to compete with costs much more than 25k. Your comparing cars that are in the same price range, not cars that are at all similar. So 25k for something that competes with g37s, 370z, 335s and is only 25k new is amazing.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (MTL20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL20th* »_
I dont think anyone younger than 30 really sees the big picture here.

I agree
Hyundai is moving up the food chain in the same way the Japanese did, and a new "Hyundai" will take it's place ... prollly fron from China
Hey, Samsung is the new Sony so there's def respect out there for Korean products!


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

I didn't label that video " best video ever " Just found a video of that car drifting. My 20th can't do that. FWD. Just adding to the conversation. 
I would rather hang out in a vw car club then a hynundai club because some of the local kids that have tiburons are shady.


----------



## jb_1107 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: (Shinex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_
I agree. And BMW is old news, sorry. Their new cars suck.








are you serious? apparently you haven't driven any of their new cars


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (jb_1107)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jb_1107* »_







are you serious? apparently you haven't driven any of their new cars

Uhm, let's go with "yes I have"
Old and new, on road course ... I love the old ones but the new ones are overweight, overly electronic'd (new ones have e-dipsticks that have been malfunctioning), arrogantly designed (no transmission fluid drain plugs on new ones) that understeer even with their RWD sports car heritage
And you should hear the BMW owners complain about non fixable warranty-related issues
The new sequential twin turbo engine in the 1 series and 3 series? Quickly qverheats with any real use. Software "update" actually downgraded performance to correct wastegate noise ... now people that didn't even know what turbo lag was are complaining about it
And i-Drive? Still a cluster fest
Audi is generally referred to as "what BMW used to be"



_Modified by Shinex1 at 2:52 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## AKDiVo (Aug 1, 2007)

You guys are trying to dogg on this car so much. Do you think our mexican made fake german cars are any better? Hell, my gli is so full of rattles, the valve cover is leaking at 30k, and it seems to be getting louder wind wise every time I drive it. I just rode in a toyota avalon with 180k miles and it had no rattles and you couldn't hear the wind at all. We all love our VW's but in reality there is a reason they are rated as not very reliable and expensive to own and maintain


----------



## J0EKER (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Shinex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_
I agree
Hyundai is moving up the food chain in the same way the Japanese did, and a new "Hyundai" will take it's place ... prollly fron from China
Hey, Samsung is the new Sony so there's def respect out there for Korean products!

x 1,000,000

LG and Samsung are one of the top electronic companies in America nowadays. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *AKDiVo* »_You guys are trying to dogg on this car so much. Do you think our mexican made fake german cars are any better? Hell, my gli is so full of rattles, the valve cover is leaking at 30k, and it seems to be getting louder wind wise every time I drive it. I just rode in a toyota avalon with 180k miles and it had no rattles and you couldn't hear the wind at all. We all love our VW's but in reality there is a reason they are rated as not very reliable and expensive to own and maintain

Yea, my piece of **** VW broke down on me at only 2,5xx miles spankin new.
Our cars aren't reliable either, Did you see the warranty package for hyundai? It's ****in great!! compared to our shiesty ass dealers. With the kind of warranty package you receive from hyundai, even if there happens to be any kind of defect, you're not gonna pay a cent for it anyways.
Most of ya'll need to stop hatin on hyundai. Just because they started out with a bad intro doesn't mean they haven't learned better ways to design and build their cars.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (J0EKER)*

my post was a generlization of most japanese/korean cars. 
I didn't specificaly dogg on the hyndai b/c i have yet to drive it. Personally by paper/pics I'd buy the lower entry level one, after that you might as well jump into an evo.


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (Shinex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_
I agree
Hyundai is moving up the food chain in the same way the Japanese did, and a new "Hyundai" will take it's place ... prollly fron from China
Hey, Samsung is the new Sony so there's def respect out there for Korean products!
Hyundai is not moving anywhere. BMW owners are not going to ditch their BMW and move to a Hyundai. 
I seriously can't believe people are backing up this p.o.s. 
If you guys love this car so much, why not go out and buy one. 
The value of this car will drop so fast in a few years.


----------



## max0830 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Fastvolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastvolks* »_Just wait until you buy one and you drive it for a year it breaks and falls apart and your VW friends remind you "that's what happens when you buy a Hyundai".








I do think its kind of cool looking but can't get the fact that it's a Hyundai out of the back of my head and that I could think of many other cars I would spend 25-30k on.

you guys all realize that hyundai makes way more reliable cars then Volkswagen. some of you need to realize that there are a ton of amazing cars out there that are not audi or vw


----------



## MO.SLIM (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (max0830)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max0830* »_
you guys all realize that hyundai makes way more reliable cars then Volkswagen. some of you need to realize that there are a ton of amazing cars out there that are not audi or vw

mercedes and bmws are pretty good too


----------



## Cynic65 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (max0830)*

I've been watching the Hyundai Gen Coupe for months now. Just a few things: The 2.0t is massively underpowered for the weight of the car, it is going to feel like a family sedan compared to the GTI, it just weights too much for 200 hp to do much. The V6 apparently has E46 M3 comparable performance numbers. Slightly lower all around but darn close. Of course that is because it has a 310 hp V6. Oh and Hyundai reliability and build quality is world class these days, most people that bash them are still stuck in the ignorant mindset that Hyundai = crap. The Genesis won top awards in pretty much every car category and review out there, plus car of the year by top reviewers.
I've been looking into getting a new model RWD coupe. So the Gen Coupe and Camaro have been on my watch list. The recently released Canadian prices have knocked the Gen Coupe down a bit though in my mind, if they are converted to US dollars, the comparable V6 Camaro is a steal in comparison.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (MO.SLIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MO.SLIM* »_
mercedes and bmws are pretty good too









don't forget porsche, seat, skoda, lamborghini, bentley








Maybe hyndai has made a good car this time. The only thing that may possibly be a saving grace is the economic state. It may FORCE the die hard bmw/audi w/e fan to take one for a drive and realize it's pretty good and then see the price...but thats goning to be about the only way.
Everyone keeps going back to the Lexus example (screw infiniti they still make garbage plastic bmw wanna-be's). When lexus released the LS400 in 1990 it far surpassed BMW/MB, but Lexus wasn't put on the map over night. It wasn't for a good 8-10 years till they really got a foothold and are in steep competition with the german's.


----------



## J0EKER (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (GLI Dan)*

[
_Quote, originally posted by *GLI Dan* »_
don't forget porsche, seat, skoda, lamborghini, bentley








Maybe hyndai has made a good car this time. The only thing that may possibly be a saving grace is the economic state. It may FORCE the die hard bmw/audi w/e fan to take one for a drive and realize it's pretty good and then see the price...but thats goning to be about the only way.
Everyone keeps going back to the Lexus example (screw infiniti they still make garbage plastic bmw wanna-be's). When lexus released the LS400 in 1990 it far surpassed BMW/MB, but Lexus wasn't put on the map over night. It wasn't for a good 8-10 years till they really got a foothold and are in steep competition with the german's. 

No matter what you say, your gonna sound like a biased GERMAN-ONLY die hard fan. I don't doubt that. But you just need to see the bigger picture. German/European cars aren't the only nice and reliable cars ever built. Hyundai's Genesis is probably going to be their stepping stone to a better, improved, and new Hyundai, slowly getting more people to trust and rely on the cars they produce. Just like what you said about the lexus.








Of course, not anyone can afford a porsche, skoda, LAMBORGHINI?! haha
we're talking about mid $20's - mid $30,000's price range here.




_Modified by J0EKER at 9:59 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (MO.SLIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MO.SLIM* »_
mercedes and bmws are pretty good too









And what's the price on those compared to the Genesis?


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

I dont think that the true brand snobs are going to buy anything but their chosen brand, there are people who buy BMW just because its a BMW(same way there are people who by GM just because its GM).
AGain, look at Lexus(err...Toyota), I lived through their introduction, I was actually one of the nay sayers!! Forget the brand...look at the merits of the car. What is this, automobile racism?? lol


----------



## max0830 (Aug 9, 2004)

well i have sold Volkswagens, mazdas, and now hyundai's and i can tell you all are great cars obviously i drive a vw and love it but out of the three brands that i have sold hyundai is by far the most reliable. and what i mean by that they come back far less after selling them then the vw's and mazdas. every car breaks they just dont come back for the stupid stuff....by the way to some of you its spelled HYUNDAI. and they are in the top ten largest auto manufacturers in the world..Surprised?!?!?!?!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (max0830)*

if you sold your VW for a Hyundai, just make sure to leave yourself a little extra cash for making it a sick ass car. ie- bags!


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_
A lot of VW owners think very highly of themselves and their cars, so they dont have a great attitude about any other car but their own. I honestly could care less what anyone thinks about what Im driving, its my car. 
You do realize that every other car the genesis coupe is aimed to compete with costs much more than 25k. Your comparing cars that are in the same price range, not cars that are at all similar. So 25k for something that competes with g37s, 370z, 335s and is only 25k new is amazing.

I'm not one of those people who think highly espesically driving a mere VW and do have plenty of respect for many other cars other than German cars only.
The Genesis could be the car that puts the Hyundai on the up swing but to me they have not had the back ground that other car companies have had, German or not. They maybe reliable to a point but to me they have always been cheap feeling in the Kia range.


_Modified by Fastvolks at 12:08 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## NO_RICE 337 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis? (MTL20th)*

The day any one is about to buy a Korean Car over German should be shot! lol lol lol lol! Seriously though I would just keep the 20th! You can't beet German engineering. GERMAN or KOREAN! I WOULD CHOOSE GERMAN. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (max0830)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max0830* »_you guys all realize that hyundai makes way more reliable cars then Volkswagen. some of you need to realize that there are a ton of amazing cars out there that are not audi or vw

I do realize that they maybe more reliable cars than VW, but I everyone knows that VW are not that best for that. With me keeping your VW/Audi well maintained it can sever you well with little small issues. I'm not a hardcore German VW/Audi fan only but have found that they feel less plastic/cheap to many other cars in there price range. I do hope that Hyundai steps up make a less cheap feeling cars but they will have to prove it to me reliable yes but thats not all I look for in a car.


_Modified by Fastvolks at 10:16 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## NO_RICE 337 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (max0830)*


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

I created a monster with this thread lol.
sorry mods!!


----------



## J's04BlackPearlGLI (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis? (MTL20th)*

I you do get the turbo coupe, i heard it uses the same engine thats in the evo.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis? (J's04BlackPearlGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J’s04BlackPearlGLI* »_I you do get the turbo coupe, i heard it uses the same engine thats in the evo.

I dont know where the 2.0t comes from but its only got 200hp, so the 3.8 V6 with 310hp sounds like the better choice


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis? (pyro2001vr6)*

It's all in your taste. Think of it as brand names. Some people will only buy brand name appliances because of their reputation and, of course, the name while others are happy with their off-brand appliances. 
Marketing wise, VW has a better name than Hyundai; does that make VW so much better than Hyundai? No. But it will allow VW to continue to sell their vehicles to an audience that is already aware of the name, while Hyundai has to work for their name (one of the reasons they probably removed their emblem off the front of their coupe - they already know what people think of their cars, cheap and no class).
I say good luck to Hyundai...it's a step in the right direction. The question is will people bite?


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis? (MTL20th)*

i work at hyundai but i own a 20th gti and a audi a3
and i have to admit that the genisis coupe is a great car and will give the other competitors a run for there money.
and for those who say that the genesis coupe is a korean car inside and out... well youre only half right. for ur info the engine is europrean desigen and sold to the koreans...koreans aren't good at building v8's and turbo charged vehicles and the out side is designed by there head designer who is a chinese... go figure???
i know this b/c they sent me to school for it and i happen to be half korean too. so the genesis coupe (and i'm sorry to say) will almost out perform most vehicles stock.
220hp rwd 2.0L turbo 12-15psi amd spikes 20psi $22k
300hp v6 3.8L rwd $26k


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

*Re: 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis? (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_
I dont know where the 2.0t comes from but its only got 200hp, so the 3.8 V6 with 310hp sounds like the better choice

It has 223 HP when using premium fuel (as per Canadian press release)


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis? (j20thgti)*

"j20thgti" hows the quality of the Genisis fit and finish inside and out compare to say your 20th/Audi A3?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Fastvolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastvolks* »_
I do realize that they maybe more reliable cars than VW, but I everyone knows that VW are not that best for that. With me keeping your VW/Audi well maintained it can sever you well with little small issues. I'm not a hardcore German VW/Audi fan only but have found that they feel less plastic/cheap to many other cars in there price range. I do hope that Hyundai steps up make a less cheap feeling cars but they will have to prove it to me reliable yes but thats not all I look for in a car.

_Modified by Fastvolks at 10:16 AM 2-5-2009_

I'm sorry but this is bothering the hell out of me your sig is soooo freaking long!


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_Hyundai is not moving anywhere. BMW owners are not going to ditch their BMW and move to a Hyundai. 
I seriously can't believe people are backing up this p.o.s. 
If you guys love this car so much, why not go out and buy one. 
The value of this car will drop so fast in a few years. 

seriously, you are a douchebag. think before you speak/type


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

ok, screw the V6...according to the MotorTrend article, the 2.0T has been over engineered and is good for 29 lbs of boost!!!
I love this thing haha


----------



## poogs (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (MTL20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL20th* »_Im talking about the coupe...I doubt I will buy anything new in the near future, new home is a priority. But come on, the thing looks really nice, and performs!!

















_Modified by MTL20th at 5:50 PM 2-3-2009_

Man, those ****ers actually look good!


----------



## bbdeutschland (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (GLI Dan)*

you get that warranty cause your going to need it. like all those cars its going to be in the shop as much as its on the road.


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis? (Fastvolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastvolks* »_"j20thgti" hows the quality of the Genisis fit and finish inside and out compare to say your 20th/Audi A3?

as far as my cars, i love them thats why i bought them. both veh fit my personality and what i want in a veh. comfort and race like/sport driveability. as for the genesis coupe the leather is so soft u can sleep in it. and the interior has silver/ or brush aluiminum look to the center console. the shift knob is not to high but not low and the interior is spacious for a driver and passenger. its not like a 350z or a covette convertable where u have to be tiny to fit perfectly and be able to get in and out fine. i say from where hyundai was yrs ago with the tiburon (2.7 v6 170hp crap). this is a big leap and the genesis coupe is going to have its fair share in the motorsport market. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (bbdeutschland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbdeutschland* »_you get that warranty cause your going to need it. like all those cars its going to be in the shop as much as its on the road.

not realy. with the new genesis sedan we rarely see those back in the dealer for major problems. just regular maitnence


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (bbdeutschland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbdeutschland* »_you get that warranty cause your going to need it. like all those cars its going to be in the shop as much as its on the road.

You know nothing about hyundais obviously. Thats not their reputation at all. 
Everyone keeps saying a bunch of lame wrong info.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

I used to work with Hyundai's.. I would buy one over a honda for a daily beater car, that warranty just tops it off.. So you can keep fixing your dub








But that was the actual window sticker.. I'll try to look at other ones and use a better camera. What other Hyundai could that of been??







I was shocked that the sedans had half the MSRP


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (DowNnOuTDubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowNnOuTDubin* »_I used to work with Hyundai's.. I would buy one over a honda for a daily beater car, that warranty just tops it off.. So you can keep fixing your dub








But that was the actual window sticker.. I'll try to look at other ones and use a better camera. What other Hyundai could that of been??







I was shocked that the sedans had half the MSRP

i had a customer who never got his oil changed. he came in telling us his eng was making noise. so we took off the valve cover and found the whole motor sludged up. so we denied his warranty b/c we had no history of work done to the veh. he complianed and said he did his oil changes. so he brought bogus records of all these small shops he supposedly went too. turn out he got his who motor replaced and he had 3k miles left on his warranty. 
i told my self thats it ima buy a hyundai and drive it for 59k miles and then pull the drain plug and lock up the motor and get a free engine....


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis? (MTL20th)*

I DROVE IT TODAY!!!! awesome car. the v6 is a mean piece of machinery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (AKDiVo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKDiVo* »_ but as with any car you shouldn't buy a first year model!

x2


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Vento!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NO_RICE 337* »_The day any one is about to buy a Korean Car over German should be shot! lol lol lol lol! Seriously though I would just keep the 20th! You can't beet German engineering. GERMAN or KOREAN! I WOULD CHOOSE GERMAN. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Uh, you're just a racist f*ck and an ignorant moron? You couldn't even spell "beat" right









_Quote, originally posted by *bbdeutschland* »_you get that warranty cause your going to need it. like all those cars its going to be in the shop as much as its on the road.

Yeah, the company builds crappy quality cars and offers up a ridiculous warranty so it can shoot itself in the foot by having to repair all the cars it sells? I really don't think so, get your facts straight before you post stupid and wrong information









_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_*for those idiots who are "omg it isn't german? its not a real car", both the genesis coupe and sedan are quality cars. hyundai has stepped their game up. ive driven the sedan, it is a very nice car. stop being so ignorant, theres other cars besides volkswagens.*

This needs to be repeated since half the people in here have their heads up their asses and have no idea what they're talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andyhig (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

This is one thing I can say good about Hyundai. I like the idea of the buyback program. It's pretty nice that if you get a car and can't afford it, they take it back. It also means you can get a car, pull a couple whole shots, rip the e-brake a bit, bounce it off rev limiter and couple times then dump, and pull a couple doughnuts then take it back and say you can't afford the payments on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Shinex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_The Genesis is a poor man's Z, and that aint bad ... have to see how they handle, on paper though, compelling package with RWD and independent rear suspension

but nissan's are total crap. i'd give the genesis a shot before a z.
hyundai's build quality is getting better and nissan's is slipping (not that they were ever a great japanese car).


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (water&air)*

well, i could think of plenty of ways on using 35+K. i would rather get a 135i.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazymoforz* »_well, i could think of plenty of ways on using 35+K. i would rather get a 135i.

its going to be around 25k, not 35k+


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

2.0t starts at 22k
3.8 starts at 25k
I just built one on the website: 2010 Genesis coupe 3.8 "track package" with every option for $29,625 heres the options:
you can get the 3.8 in 3 diff options: Normal($25,000), Grand Touring($27,500), Track($29,500). I choose track because its the fully loaded one with lsd, etc
.8L DOHC V6 
- Fully automatic temperature control (FATC) 
- Fog lights 
- Premium door sill plates 
- Electronic Stability Control with Traction Control System 
- Anti-lock Brake System with Electronic Brake-force Distribution and Brake Assist 
- Brembo braking system 
- Track-tuned suspension with strut brace 
- 19" alloy wheels with summer tires 
- Limited-slip differential 
- Tire Pressure Monitoring System 
- Front, side, side air curtain air bags 
- Active front head restraints 
- Black leather seats 
- Power driver seat 
- Heated seats 
- Driver’s lumbar support 
- Trip computer 
- Metalgrain and chrome interior accents 
- Proximity key entry system with push button start 
- Leather-wrapped steering wheel/shift knob 
- Aluminum pedals 
- Power windows, door locks, & mirrors 
- Infinity Premium AM/FM/XM/CD Player 
- USB/iPod/Aux jack connectivity 
- Steering wheel audio controls 
- Cruise control / Auto light control 
- Bluetooth connectivity 
- Sunroof 
- Electrochromic mirror with HomeLink and compass 
- Aero wiper blades 
- Rear spoiler 
- High Intensity Discharge (HID) headlights 
- Fog lights 
Thats not a bad deal
I also did the 2.0T Track and the total as $26,750 and thats with every option the V6 comes with! Thats awesome


_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 7:10 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

i drove it today its an awesome car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (j20thgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j20thgti* »_i drove it today its an awesome car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Didn't know it was in the showroom? Details please!


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Shinex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_ Didn't know it was in the showroom? Details please!

I'll try and get a pic for you guys. its black on black with leather intirior.
it has the 3.8 v6, big brembo brake kit front and back, 19in rims similar to the INFINITY G37, the transmission setup is very similar to the bmw (reverse in 1st gear) and it drives like and animal. i literally punched the hell out of it... i owned vw's and audi's and i have to say hyudai has come along way. i'm glad i'm working here b/c unlike the other dealers i'm still getting work and have my job. i think this car will have a good feed back from alot of the cosumers and competition.
oh and the car eng is world motor bulit, emanig its built by mercedes crhysler mitsubishi and serval other companies. the 2.0t is the same platform motor used ith the mitsubishi evo. so i'm guess that says enough... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: 20th AE vs. Hyundai Genesis? (MTL20th)*

if you want more of a sports car get the Genesis coupe, if you want an premium econo hatchback keep the GTI. 
If you can put your euro snobbery aside (which i can't -at least not for a Hyundai), the Genesis is the way to go.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (j20thgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j20thgti* »_
I'll try and get a pic for you guys. its black on black with leather intirior.
it has the 3.8 v6, big brembo brake kit front and back, 19in rims similar to the INFINITY G37, the transmission setup is very similar to the bmw (reverse in 1st gear) and it drives like and animal. i literally punched the hell out of it... i owned vw's and audi's and i have to say hyudai has come along way. i'm glad i'm working here b/c unlike the other dealers i'm still getting work and have my job. i think this car will have a good feed back from alot of the cosumers and competition.
oh and the car eng is world motor bulit, emanig its built by mercedes crhysler mitsubishi and serval other companies. the 2.0t is the same platform motor used ith the mitsubishi evo. so i'm guess that says enough... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 I'm def signing on for a test drive. I heard the engine is a more conservative Mitsu's EVO 7/8?, and with the lighter weight and an easy, reliable tuning platform, that model may be the best choice


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Shinex1)*

theres also talk about a genesis r-spec. which is lighter than the stock unit and has some other features like badges and stuff. 
and its also true that the 2.0t is the same block as the evo 8. b/c mitsu made the motor for the genesis


----------



## VWbuzzinN (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (j20thgti)*

it will always still be a Hyundai...
(\X/) *>* (_H_)


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (VWbuzzinN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWbuzzinN* »_it will always still be a Hyundai...
(\X/) *>* (_H_) 

Which VW owns the Hyundai Genesis?


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

I drove the coupe this morning at work, i was very impressed. definitely a quality car overall, from the looks to the pep. It was a 3.8 track, fully loaded, $30k. I still cant get past the fact that its a Hyundai


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Vento!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_I drove the coupe this morning at work, i was very impressed. definitely a quality car overall, from the looks to the pep. It was a 3.8 track, fully loaded, $30k. I still cant get past the fact that its a Hyundai









People said the same thing about Lexus in the early 90s when they introduced the LS400, look where the company is now


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

Yes Aaron are you Ok, you have a point. But for $30k I'd rather have an Evo.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Vento!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_Yes Aaron are you Ok, you have a point. But for $30k I'd rather have an Evo. 

L O L and yeah I'd rather have an Evo at that point too but they're different types of cars and idk how many people would cross shop a RWD n/a coupe with an AWD turbo econobox sedan


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

yea i see your point. wrong vehicle comparison.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Vento!)*

Looking forward to being able to test drive this one ... none here in STL yet


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vento!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento!* »_Yes Aaron are you Ok, you have a point. But for $30k I'd rather have an Evo. 

$30K for the LOADED Genesis Coupe vs the stripped EVO X. 
Genesis Coupe starts at $22k for I4 and $25K for V6.


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Galbi)*

I wasnt referring to an EVO X. I dispise that auto, it is disgusting.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Vento!)*

Looks like a "not bad" but "not quite" on the Genesis
http://www.motortrend.com/road....html

2010 FORD MUSTANG GT 2010 HYUNDAI GENESIS COUPE 3.8 TRACK 2009 NISSAN 370Z TOURING 
Base Price $28,845 $30,250 $30,625 
Price as tested $34,330 $30,250 $38,155 (est) 
Vehicle Layout Front engine, RWD, 4-pass, 2-door coupe Front engine, RWD, 4-pass, 2-door coupe Front engine, RWD, 2-pass, 2-door hatchback 
Engine 4.6L/315-hp/325-lb-ft SOHC 24-valve V-8 3.8L/306-hp/266-lb-ft DOHC 24-valve V-6 3.7L/332-hp/270-lb-ft DOHC 24-valve V-6 
Transmission 5-speed manual 6-speed manual 6-speed manual 
Curb Weight (dist f/r) 3572 lb (53/47%) 3478 lb (55/45%) 3333 lb (55/45%) 
Wheelbase 107.1 in 111.0 in 100.4 in 
Length x Width x Height 188.1 x 73.9 x 55.6 in 182.3x73.4x54.5 in 167.2 x 72.8 x 51.9 in 
Acceleration to mph 
0-30 1.9 1.9 1.8 sec 
0-40 2.8 3.1 2.7 
0-50 3.8 4.3 3.6 
0-60 4.9 5.5 4.7 
0-70 6.4 7.5 6.2 
0-80 8.1 9.3 7.7 
0-90 9.9 11.8 9.5 
0-100 12.3 14.3 11.6 
Passing, 45-65 mph 2.3 3.0 2.2 
Quarter mile 13.5 sec @ 104.2 mph 14.2 sec @ 99.5 mph 13.3 sec @ 105.7 mph 
Braking, 60-0 mph 108 ft 111 ft 109 ft 
Lateral acceleration 0.95 g (avg) 0.90 g (avg) 1.01 g (avg) 
MT figure eight 25.5 sec @ 0.70 g (avg) 0.67 g (avg) 24.8 sec @ 0.76 g (avg) 
EPA City/Hwy fuel econ 16/24 mpg (est) 17/26 mpg (est) 18/26 mpg 
CO2 Emissions 1.03 lb/mile (est) 0.96 lb/mile (est) 0.93 lb/mile 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

I test drove one...for the money its a great car. Just not sure if Im ready for this type of car yet. It felt so big compared to my 20th. 
I have to decide on something soon as my 20th is gone this Friday.


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (MTL20th)*

here's an easy solution. b/c i worki at hyundai and work on these cars
i suggest if you get the genesis coupe u r better off getting the 3.8 v6 b/c it delivers better than the 2.0t. only get the genesis 2.0t if you know u want to beef up the pwr gains...(upgrade). don't get me wrong the 2.0t is good but a 1.8t gti on software weather it be giac, apr, revo, or uni. will pull much harder and is more fun imo. hyundai claims it gets up to 20psi but thats only spiking psi. it tappers right back down to 10-12psi. so us gti's run anywhere between 15-22psi on software or even more when we adjust the waste gate will get much better results. hyundai claims u cant adjust the wastegate







the 3.8v6 is and awesome car that really delivers and the both 2.0t and 3.8v6 use euro transmissions. you should really sit down an really give it some thought. for the price of the car compared to other vehicles out there. you may not be all that satisfied later down the road. but if rear wheel drive and a turbo and a great warranty coverage is what you r looking for then jump on it. its your life, you make the choice and don't look back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but the 2.0t genesis has alot of potential
_Modified by j20thgti at 2:32 PM 3-19-2009_


_Modified by j20thgti at 2:32 PM 3-20-2009_


----------

